# So Kodo's Not An Argentine . . .



## dragonmetalhead (Sep 6, 2011)

Apparently Kodo is a Columbian black and white, not an Argentine. He was mislabeled at the pet store. All the research I did was for Argentines. What is different about Columbian husbandry that I should know? I read that Columbians don't hibernate and are more carnivorous than most other tegus.


----------



## Scales89 (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow what pet shop did you go to, that does not know their reptiles?I would be pretty angry about the whole situation.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Sep 6, 2011)

I went to a local place called Exotic Life: Fish & Reptiles. There was a properly labeled Columbian who was almost universal black in color in another tank and he was half the price of Kodo. My dad's a lawyer and he says that unless I can prove the shop was deliberately trying to fool me I don't have a case and it would cost more money to take legal action than I would get back. I have since built up a relationship with that store since they're the only specialty reptile store within 15 miles and they really seem to know their stuff for the most part. They store is like a zoo; all the cages are immaculate and the animals are well-fed and happy. I believe that it was an honest mistake, since the other COlumbian was there and they made the usual pitch about how Argentines are better. Yeah, I'm a little annoyed but I still got my tegu. I'm just double my efforts to tame him, although he's super docile. Hasn't shown any displays of aggression, even when feeding.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Sep 6, 2011)

The pet store I got Dozer from had them labeled black and white tegus. No area name involved. But I knew he wasn't Argentine. 

Columbians like 110 basking spots. Just a little hotter than arg. Plus, they are fully tropical. Unlike argentines. Their nighttime temps need to be above 70.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks, Dirtydmc. I got the basking spot at about 115, but since we remodeled the enclosure it is holding heat and humidity better. Before renovations, the lowest the temps got (which was at night with just the heat bulb on) to be 75, so i assume it may be a couple of degrees warmer now.

Is it common to make a mistake like this in buying a tegu? P;ease tell me I'm not the only one on this forum in this situation. I did months of research before buying Kodo and I feel kinda stupid for getting the "wrong" species. I've been working incredibly hard to get him tamed and properly socialized so hopefully Kodo will be Argentine in personality if not taxonomy.


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 6, 2011)

It's somewhat common. The guy I got rango and gary from originally bought a colombian off someone that claimed it was an argentine. I've seen posts on CL with people thinking they have argentines and they get really mad when I tell them its a colombian because they paid over $100 for it.


----------



## MCoakley (Sep 7, 2011)

Don't worry - if you work with your Columbian there is a fantastic chance he/she will be really tame. I have two male Columbians that I have been keeping for 6 & 7 years. I worked with them constantly when they were small. Now they are 34 and 39 inches and super tame. They are also very smart. They have name recognition and they understand "no" (like when they are trying to walk under the couch or slide off the bed or something). 
Try to get him outside (in a reptarium or something similar) if you can for a little bit each week. My guys love turkey, eggs, rodents, a little tuna fish etc. 

But start mostly by working with him - let him crawl from hand to hand, you can even let him sleep rolled up in the bottom of your tshirt for a few minutes. I also think it is a good idea to hold him and let him see you closing your eyes for a few seconds so that he won't think he is a prey item. Might sound weird, but it works. 

Good luck & enjoy your Columbian - I am so tired of hearing that they aren't as good as Argentine because you get what you put into it. I have 4 red tegus too (2 are still very young) and my older 2 were purchased older so I never had that chance to work with them when they were young. Guess what? They aren't as tolerant to handling as my Columbians because I worked with them constantly but didn't get to work with my two older reds when they were young. 

Also, check out this clip from Frogs (1972) to see how cool these "actor" Columbian tegus are:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWsXSvL3kLs


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Sep 7, 2011)

Dude, I saw frogs a few years ago; I didn't remember there were tegus in it! Kodo is smarter than my dogs and insanely tame, so I'm just gonna keep doing what I'm doing since it seems to be working. He's such a little sweetheart. Since he's a Columbian and they have the bad rep I'll just work twice as hard to so I can break the stereotype.


----------



## MCoakley (Sep 7, 2011)

dragonmetalhead said:


> Dude, I saw frogs a few years ago; I didn't remember there were tegus in it! Kodo is smarter than my dogs and insanely tame, so I'm just gonna keep doing what I'm doing since it seems to be working. He's such a little sweetheart. Since he's a Columbian and they have the bad rep I'll just work twice as hard to so I can break the stereotype.



That is awesome - I am so glad to hear you say that! By the way, what kind of metal do you listen to? I noticed your name and I am an old thrash fan


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Sep 7, 2011)

Kodo is a wonderful lizard and since is was raising him expecting him to be a super tame Argentine, I don't see why I should stop. I have to deal with enough people who A) are afraid of reptiles in general and B) have seen those damn Animal Planet shows that make tegus out to be psycho killing machines, I don't need the Columbian prejudice on top of that. On the upside it has allowed me to make endless cocaine jokes.

My bands are: Accept, Anvil, Beatallica, Black Sabbath, Bruce Dickinson, Deep Purple, Dethklok, Dio, DragonForce, Dragonland, Fight, Fozzy, Halford, Heaven & Hell, Hell, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, King Diamond, Mercyful Fate, Metallica, Motorhead, Ozzy Osbourne, Rage Against The Machine, Rainbow, Rammstein, The Rods, Scorpions, Skid Row, Steel Dragon, Steel Panther, Tool, U.D.O., Uriah Heep, White Lion, Yngwie Malmsteen, and 3 Inches Of Blood. \m/


----------

